# Uploaded pictures upside down?



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

I am uploading pictures that are coming up sideways and upside down? Can I fix them?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I seen that , are they upside down on your computer ? They may need to be rotated before downloading. I'm not sure if they can be fixed once posted.


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

They are in the correct position on my phone. When uploaded they change position.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Email them to yourself, then you can see what position they are in, then upload them from your email. Or send them to Photobucket and upload from Photobucket.


----------



## northriverranch (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

